# capabilities und pureftpd



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo 

Ich habe einen vserver und dort das nekannte problem das pureftp nicht will. 

Nun habe ich den pureftp selbst neu gebaut folgenderweise


```
./configure --prefix=/usr --prefix=/usr/sbin --bindir=/usr/bin --sbindir=/usr/sbin --sysconfdir=/etc/pure-ftpd --with-language=german --without-capabilities --with-everything --mandir=/usr/share/man/man8 --with-rfc2640 --with-largefile
```

leider ohne erfolg


----------



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2009)

ok hab zwar hier die files gefunden allerdings sind die für etch und ich benötige sie für lenny

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9587&postcount=19

thread dazu

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1703&highlight=capabilities&page=3


----------



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2009)

so planet_fox schau dir mal folgendes Thread an 

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30115


```
I know you made clear in the ispconfig 3 setup how to solve this problem, but I rent my vps from a provider and cannot apply your patch.....

So if a user has problems with pure-ftpd-mysql and has a openvz system (pure-ftpd: (?@?) [ERROR] Unable to switch capabilities : Operation not permitted) you will have to compile your pure-ftpd-mysql with --without-capabilities.

short info:

after you download the deb source:

nano pure-ftpd-1.0.21/debian/rules

line 12 add --without-capabilities

optflags=--with-everything --with-largefile --with-pam --with-privsep --with-tls --without-capabilities


then build your .deb package and install dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-8_i386.deb
```


----------



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2009)

kurze anleitung dazu



> mkdir tmp





> cd tmp





> apt-get source pure-ftpd





> cd /pureftpd-1.0.21/debian




```
nano rules
```
In Zeile 12 dies --without-capabilities hinzufügen damit das ganze so aussieht


```
optflags=--with-everything --with-largefile --with-pam --with-privsep --with-tls --without-capabilities
```
dann cd .. und ls und folgendes eingeben

dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-8_i386.deb         

pureftp sollte nun laufen


----------



## gansa28 (30. Juli 2009)

Hi, leider funktioniert der befehl.


> dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-8_i386.deb


bei mir mit folgedem Fehler nicht.


> Server1:~/tmp# dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11_i386.deb
> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11_i386.deb (--install):
> Kann auf das Archiv nicht zugreifen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
> pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11_i386.deb


im Verzeichnis tmp sind folgende Dateien:


> pure-ftpd-1.0.21
> pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11.4.dsc
> pure-ftpd_1.0.21-11.4.diff.gz
> pure-ftpd_1.0.21.orig.tar.gz


----------



## planet_fox (30. Juli 2009)

Is das debian lenny ? oder etch

schau mal hier

http://packages.debian.org/lenny/pure-ftpd-mysql

bzw hast du das howto schon angeschaut ?

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/


----------



## Le-Seaw (26. Sep. 2009)

es fehlt

dpkg-buildpackage

siehe comments drunter


----------



## Le-Seaw (5. Mai 2010)

für andere die noch den Fehler haben :

Hi, leider funktioniert der befehl.
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-8_i386.deb 			 		

aus 8 mach 11 
dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11_i386.deb


----------



## Kaimane (6. Mai 2010)

Ansonsten einfach mal hier schauen: http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall#installation_ftp_server ...
Da wird die Installation von PureFTPd auf einem dedizierten sowie auf einem VServer erklärt.

Viele Grüße


----------

